# Just ordered some Zymol...



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

...*Zymol* wax applicators and towels.

Couldn't actually afford their 'cleaning' and 'feeding' products, or the time it'd take to apply them, so I just got their Zymol labeled TurtleWax Cleaner Wax instead. Maybe when I get a real paint job I'll really use Zymol's real products.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Anybody try Turtle Wax ICE?*

*Don't*

Thought I'd try it because the ad looked so good. Did a spot test on the fuel door, to see how the ICE performed on the paint and rubber gasket; gasket started sliming itself all over the fuel door. Got it all off w/o any real damage, but I guess it's not as safe for _ALL_ exterior surfaces like it claims.

Used the Zymol next on the trunk and spoiler; much better! Just need to find the time and energy to actually finish the job now.


----------

